# Non vedo molte delle icone

## alegioit

ciao a tutti!!

Ogni tanto mi rimetto a reinstallare gentoo sul mio serverino... e puntualmente sorgono dei problemi...

Sul serverino non gira nessun ambiente grafico direttamente: uso tightvnc per creare due server virtuali basati su gnome sui quali ci faccio girare amule adunanza (che non funziona, ma sto cercando di rimediare in altra sede  :Wink: ) ed altre sciocchezzuole come qualche client bt e un paio di server di giochi...

Sembra funzionare tutto (tranne il sopracitato amule...  :Wink: ), solo che ci sono un paio di problemini:

Non vedo quasi nessuna icona... ne quelle dei menù, ne quelle del desktop, per farvi capire vi posto un'immagine con imageshack. Cliccando su proprietà di una qualsiasi icona del desktop (tranne quella del cestino), si riavvia il gestore delle icone (scusate, ma essendo abbastanza neofita non so come si chiama) e naturalmente le proprietà non si aprono (invece è possibile aprire le prorpietà d una qualsiasi voce dei vari pannelli.)

Andando su configuration editor>>apps>>nautilus>>desktop viene indicato alla voce "xxx_icon_name" il valore <no_value>, ma se cerco di cambiarlo va in crash il gestore delle icone (in sintesi le icone del desktop scompaiono per un paio di secondi e riappaiono).

Boh non so che fare....

PS: appena installato non mi visualizzava le icone nel menù appicazioni. Ho risolto creando un link simbolico ( ln -s /etc/xdg/menus/gnome-applications.menu /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu  )

Immagine dove ci dovrebbe esser codensato tutto quello che ho detto:

[img=http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/9054/catturaqt.jpg]

Grazie in anticipo!

----------

## riverdragon

Per i menu controlla che in Sistema -> Aspetto -> tab Interfaccia la voce "Mostrare le icone nei menu" sia selezionata. Per le altre, da Sistema -> Aspetto -> Personalizza prova a variare il set di icone e guarda se cambia qualcosa.

Dal tuo screenshot sembra che gnome-settings-daemon non funzioni.

----------

## alegioit

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dal tuo screenshot sembra che gnome-settings-daemon non funzioni.

 

Uhm... eseguendo da shell /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon ottengo:

(gnome-settings-daemon:28791): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_param_spec_flags: assertion `G_TYPE_IS_FLAGS (flags_type)' failed

(gnome-settings-daemon:28791): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_class_install_property: assertion `G_IS_PARAM_SPEC (pspec)' failed

** (gnome-settings-daemon:28791): WARNING **: XKB extension not available

** (gnome-settings-daemon:28791): WARNING **: Neither XKeyboard not Xfree86's keyboard extensions are available, no way to support keyboard autorepeat rate settings

Cmq mostra icone è selezionato ed anche variando il set non succede niente...

----------

